# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Stress, Αγχος, Φόβος, Γενικευμένη Αγχώδης Διαταραχή >  φόβος για το πιεσόμετρο

## Nickbin

Καλησπέρα και πάλι.....

Έχω ξαναγράψει στο forum για την διαταραχή άγχους που αντιμετωπίζω. Ήρθε η ώρα να σας κάνω ένα update τώρα που σας χρειάζομαι. 

Λοιπόν από τον Ιανουάριο που έπαθα τη πρώτη κρίση πανικού της ζωής μου, πέρασα ένα τρίμηνο έντονου άγχους γύρω από θέματα υγείας. Έκανα κάποιες εξετάσεις οι οποίες έδειξαν λίγη ανεβασμένη χοληστερίνη (όχι κάτι το τρομερο) και ανεβασμένη πίεση.

Λίγο πριν το Πάσχα πήγα σε ψυχίατρο και σταδιακά είμαι όλο και καλύτερα. Το έντονο άγχος εξαφανίστηκε, οι ταχυκαρδιές μειώθηκαν στο ελάχιστο και γενικά ο φόβος για ανακοπές, εμφράγματα, εγγεφαλικά και τέτοια πλεον υπάρχουν κάπου στην άκρη του μυαλού και όχι κεντρική μου σκέψη. 


το θέμα είναι πως μου έχουν μείνει ακόμα κάποια θεματάκια. Για παράδειγμα η πίεση. Θέλω μία φορά να μετρήσω την πίεση μου να δω αν τέλος πάντων έχω και δεν μπορώ γιατί μόλις σκέφτομαι το πιεσόμετρο ασυναίσθητα αγχώνομαι. Ένα άγχος ναι μεν που δεν με επηρεάζει ιδιαίτερα στο υπόλοιπο της μέρας αλλά δεν μου επιτρέπει να είμαι σίγουρος για την πίεση μου....

Ας πούμε πριν λίγο αποφάσισα να την μετρήσω μετά από κάποιες μέρες αλλά μόλις πέρασα το πιεσόμετρο στο μπράτσο μου ένιωσα την καρδιά μου να χτυπάει πιο δυνατά και το κεφάλι μου να πιέζεται. Το αποτέλεσμα; 14-14,5 η μεγάλη 9-9,5 η μικρή. 

Ο γιατρός μου επιμένει πως δεν έχω πίεση. Εγώ όμως συνεχίζω να αμφιβάλω. 

Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν έχει κάποιος άλλος τον ίδιο φόβο με μένα. Φόβο για το τι θα δείξει το πιεσόμετρο. 

Ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σας παιδιά.

----------


## krino

ρε συ νικ...
ουτε συνταξιουχος να ησουν ε?

----------


## Nickbin

κοίτα, σε πληροφορώ πως τώρα είμαι πολύ καλύτερα  :Smile: )) που να με έβλεπες πριν κανά μήνα....

Πέρα από την πλάκα τώρα, η ψυχοθεραπεία έχει κάνει φανταστική δουλειά. Το έντονο άγχος έχει εξαφανιστεί και έχει πάει κάπου στην άκρη του μυαλού μου. Θα εξαφανιστεί και απο κει, που θα πάει. 

Απλά ήθελα να ρωτήσω την γνώμη σας για την συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση. 

Σε γιατρό (καρδιολόγο, παθολόγο κλπ κλπ) δεν θέλω να πάω αυτή την στιγμή. Ακολουθώ πιστά ότι μου λέει ο ψυχίατρος. 

Α, είμαι 31 ετών

----------


## krino

αφου εχεις μια αγωγη κρατησε την.
Το πιο πιθανο ειναι συντομα να σου φυγουν και οι εμμονες.
Αν εχεις καταλαβει κιολας οτι τιποτα απο οσα γραφεις δεν ειναι παθολογικο συμπτωμα,
εισαι σε καλο δρομο.

----------


## Paprika

Είναι τόσο αναγκαίο να μετράς με το πιεσόμετρο; 
Δε μπορείς απλά να μη μετράς;

----------


## Nickbin

πως δεν μπορώ. Και να σου πω την αλήθεια το μετάνιωσα που το έκανε χτες μετά από αρκετές μέρες. Με έφερε ξανά άγχος, ευτυχώς σε σχετικά χαμηλά επίπεδα και μόνο για λίγες ώρες. 

Όπως είπα, η ψυχοθεραπεία σε μένα έχει λειτουργήσει πολύ καλά και ύστερα από 5-6 συνεδρίες έχω δει θεαματική βελτίωση και μάλιστα χωρίς χάπια. 

Όπως και να χει τώρα, πίεση δεν μπορώ να μετρήσω τώρα, η γυναίκα μου μου έκρυψε το πιεσόμετρο  :Smile: ))

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Nickbin_
> 
> 
> η γυναίκα μου μου έκρυψε το πιεσόμετρο ))



και να της δωσεις πολλα συγχαρητήρια για αυτο....
ακου με που σου λεω ε?

----------


## MARIAVAS

ΝΙΚ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΣΕ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΟ ΔΡΟΜΟ,ΑΦΟΥ ΣΟΥ ΤΟ ΕΚΡΥΨΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΗ ΠΑΛΕΥΕΙΣ. ΟΤΑΝ ΧΑΛΑΣΕ ΤΟ ΔΙΚΟ ΜΟΥ Ο ΑΝΤΡΑΣ ΜΟΥ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΤΟ ΣΤΑΥΡΟ ΤΟΥ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΓΩ ΠΗΓΑΙΝΑ ΣΤΗ ΓΕΙΤΟΝΙΣΣΑ 2 ΚΑΙ 3 ΦΟΡΕΣ ΤΗΝ ΗΜΕΡΑ ΜΕ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΑΡΕΙ ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΙΟ.ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΚΟΜΑ..ΕΧΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΗ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΠΙΕΣΟΜΕΤΡΟ ΟΤΑΝ ΟΜΩΣ ΜΟΥ ΤΗ ΜΕΤΡΑΝΕ ΣΤΟ ΝΟΣΟΚΟΜΕΙΟ..ΔΕ ΞΕΡΩ ΓΙΑΤΙ ..ΙΣΩΣ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΠΙΟ ΣΦΥΧΤΑ..ΤΙ ΝΑ ΠΩ ..ΑΛΛΑ ΤΟΤΕ ΚΑΙ Η ΔΙΚΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΑΝΕΒΑΙΝΕΙ ΛΙΓΟ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ ΑΠ΄ΟΤΙ ΣΥΝΗΘΩΣ.

----------


## Nickbin

Κοίτα τι γίνεται με μένα την δεδομένη στιγμή. ΔΕΝ θέλω να μετρήσω την πίεση μου γιατί και μόνο με την σκέψη αγχώνομαι. Μιλάμε μόλις τυλίγω το πιεσόμετρο στο χέρι μου νιώθω τους κροτάφους μου έτοιμους να εκραγούν. Επιχείρησα να την μετρήσω χθες βράδυ. Τζίφος, άγχος αμέσως και φυσικά ανεβασμένη πίεση. 

Απλά αν αρχίσω να μετράω την πίεση μου δεν σταματάω  :Smile: )) μπορώ να το κάνω για ώρες μέχρι να δείξει κάτι που θα με ικανοποιήσει. Madness  :Smile: 

Και αυτό τώρα που προσπαθώ είναι να μπας και νικήσω αυτό το φόβο ώστε να μπορώ να ξέρω τι πίεση έχω. Τελευταία φορά που πήγα σε καρδιολόγο, μου την βρήκε 13 και 9 αλλά και πάλι ήμουν αγχωμένος. Ο ψυχίατρος μου επιμένει πως 

1) το 13 και 9 είναι κανονική πίεση 
2) ανεβαίνει καθαρά λόγο άγχους 

επίσης με έχει συμβουλεύσει να πάψω να πηγαίνω σε άλλους γιατρούς. Τουλάχιστον για την ώρα και να σου πω την αλήθεια συμφωνώ μαζί σου. 
και επίσης εδώ που τα λεμε δεν είναι και τραγικό να έχεις πίεση. Αν χρειαστεί πέρνεις χάπι και την ρυθμίζεις (πως τα λέω ε....με τι ψυχραιμία....μακάρι να ήμουν και στη πραγματικότητα πάντα έτσι ψύχραιμος)

Με λίγα λόγια θεωρώ πως είμαι σε καλό δρόμο να νικήσω τους φόβους μου. 

εσύ καλύτερα mariavas?

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Nickbin_
> 
> 
> μπορώ να το κάνω για ώρες μέχρι να δείξει κάτι που θα με ικανοποιήσει. Madness




ενταξει,
αλλοι συλλεγουν γραμματοσημα....
 :Wink:

----------


## *Ghost*

Η γιαγια μου ειναι χρονια υποτασικη, και ομως για παρα πολυ καιρο της εκανα διαγνωση για υψηλη πιεση και επαιρνε φαρμακα που ριχνουν την πιεση. Γιατι??? Γιατι οταν πηγαινε στον γιατρο αγχωνοταν τοσο πολυ για το τι θα δειξει το πιεσομετρο, που η πιεση της ανεβαινε στα υψη! Οπως σε εσενα! :P Τελικα, ανακαλυψαν γιατι τα φαρμακα δεν εκαναν δουλεια και συνεχιζε να εχει συμπτωματα οταν αγορασαν ενα πιεσομετρο και μετρουσαν την πιεση στο σπιτι, οπου ηταν χαλαρη και της εδειχνε την πραγματικη πιεση, που ηταν αρκετα χαμηλη.
Αυτο που θελω να πω ειναι οτι δεν εισαι ο μονος και ειναι λογικο να αγχωνεσαι!

----------


## MARIAVAS

τη παλευω νικ μου.σημερα εχω κατι ψηλοζαλαδες αλλα η πιεση μου μια χαρα 10,5/6,5 και οι παλμοι 80.τι να πω δεν ξερω..

----------


## Nickbin

τι να πω ρε γαμώτο. εγώ σπάνια βλέπω κάτω από 12,5 και 8,5. Γενικά αν το πρωί δω χαμηλή πίεση, θα μου πάει καλά όλη μέρα, αν δω ανεβασμένη......χάλια  :Smile: ))) αυτά βέβαια πριν πάω στον ψυχίατρο. Τώρα όλα είναι πιο light. 

όπως και να χει όλο αυτό αυτό το θέμα με έχει κάνει να δω τα πράγματα κάπως διαφορετικά. Έχασα 4-5 κιλάκια (δεν είμαι υπέβαρος απλά εδώ και αρκετά χρόνια κουβαλούσα λίγα παραπάνω από το φυσιολογικό μου)

άρχισα να τρώω περισσότερα φρούτα και λαχανικά. λίγο παραπάνω περπάτημα κλπ κλπ.......


Αυτή η εβδομάδα πάντως είναι ένα κλικ χειρότερη από τις 2-3 προηγούμενες. Και αυτό γιατί μέτρησα την πίεση μου σε κατάσταση stress. Δεν μαθαίνω από τα λάθη μου.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Nickbin_
> 
> 
> Αυτή η εβδομάδα πάντως είναι ένα κλικ χειρότερη από τις 2-3 προηγούμενες. Και αυτό γιατί μέτρησα την πίεση μου σε κατάσταση stress. Δεν μαθαίνω από τα λάθη μου.



κατσε γιατι εισαι ζαβολιαρης και κλεβεις....

εσυ δεν ειπες οτι στο τσιμπησανε το πιεσομετρο?
βρηκες αλλο και το καβατζωσες???
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Ακροβατης

nik πετα τα πιεσομετρα.
εγω ειχα ξεχασει αυτη μου την εμμονη μεχρι που επισκεφτηκα προχτες το σπιτι της γιαγιας μου και το πιεσομετρο μου χαμογελουσε πανω στο τραπεζι.ε απο το αγχος μου και το τρεμουλο μου την ωρα που τη μετρουσα, η πιεση ηταν 16.5

νικ ακουσε με πετα τα ολα για να βρεις την υγεια σου!

----------


## Nickbin

den klevo.....

apo tin tetarti to proi den eho metrisei tin piesi mou...kai den vlepo na to kano syntoma......epanalamvano kai to tonizo gia osous ehoun analoga themata (diataraxi panikou) kai den ehoun paei akoma se giatro......i psixotherapeia DOULEUEI ...toulaxiston douleuei se mena.....


16,5 den eho dei pote sta megala mou agxi mehri 15.........

eho pantos arketi plaka (fadazomai isxiei stous perissoterous) 

ena diastima nomiza pos tha patho aneurisma (san ton patera mou)....ponokefaloi kathe mera.....dinatoi......polles fores eniotha pos apo lepto se lepto tha patho eggefaliki aimoragia.....kano magnitiki.....vgainei kathari kai apo tote (martios) den eho xananiosei ponokefalo.......

meta mou kollise i kardia kai i piesi (ti oraia itan pou perisi tetoia epoxi oute kan gnoriza poia einai i normal piesi)  :Smile: )))

----------


## Ακροβατης

αστα αστα και εγω ημουν ετσι ενιωθα ζαλαδες και εκτακτες πατουσα στο γκουγκλ τα συμπτωματα μου εβγαζε διαφορα,ετρεχα σε γιατρους απεκλειαν το ενα ενιωθα αλλα παλι απο την αρχη,αλλα πρωταρχικος φοβος σε ολα η καρδουλα μου.
με βοηθησε πολυ η γνωσιακη σε ολο αυτο αλλα και το το οτι σταματησα να τα σκεφτομαι και να ασχολουμαι με αυτα,ετσι με ξεχασαν και αυτα.ειναι φορες που τα σκεφτομαι λιγο παλι αλλα καμια σχεση με το παρελθον που εκανα συλλογη πιεσομετρων και μετρουσα συνεχως τους παλμους μου

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Nickbin_
> den klevo.....



αθωος!

:P

----------


## MARIAVAS

ti oraia itan pou perisi tetoia epoxi oute kan gnoriza poia einai i normal piesi)  :Smile: ))) 




ΕΧΕΙΣ ΔΙΚΙΟ .. ΗΤΑΝ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΩΡΑΙΑ!!!

----------


## Sosaki

παιδια κ γω μια απ τα ιδια....φοβαμαι.....μαλλον το πιεσομετρο!!!! μολις το περναει στο μπρατσο μου ο γιατρος εκει αρχιζει το μαρτηριο μου....δεν γινετε να ξεχαστω οσο και να προσπαθει ο γιατρος να μου αποσπασει τν προσοχη....κ μονο που ακουω τν λεξη 'πιεσομετρο' οι χτυποι τισ καρδιασ μου αυξανονται....μπορει να φτασει η πιεση μεχρι κ 16.....δν ξερω πραγματικα τι να κανω για να ξεχαστω κ δν φανταζομουν σε καμια περιπτωση να βρω κ αλλα ατομα με το ιδιο προβλημα.....μαλλον ειναι καλυτερα τωρα!!!

----------


## Sosaki

φιλε νικ το μονο σιγουρο ειναι πωσ δν εισαι μονοσ....ειμαι 15 χρονων κ αντιμετοπιζω το ιδιο προβλημα χρονια τωρα....με τουσ γιατρουσ μπορει να μην εχω προβλημα αλλα μολισ μου βαζουν το πιεσομετρο....εκει αρχιζουν τα βασανηστηρια μου...κ μονο που ακουω τν λεξη κατι με πιανει....πολυ αγχος.....μπορει να φτασει μεχρι κ 16(περνω αριστα ;/ ).... ο γιατροσ μου ειπε οτι θα εχω προβλημα οταν μεγαλωσω κ αυτο με στεναχορισε πολυ...μου ειπε επισησ να εχω 1 πιεσομετρο στο σπιτι και να μετριεμε για να σινιθισω αλλααα δεν γινετε.....η θεια μου μου ειπε να πας σε ψιχολογο για να με βοηθησει αλλα δν ειμαι σιγουρη....

----------


## path

οκ, υπαρχει η λεγομενη πιεση της ασπρης μπλουζας ,οταν βλεπεις δηλαδη γιατρο εκτινασεται προς τα πανω,,,,,,,,αλλα ενταξει δεν ειναι πιεση αυτη14,15,,,αλλα αν φοβασαι παρε περιστασιακα αντιυπερτασικα για να φοβασαι λιγοτερο,,,κατεβασε τη στο 12 και κρατατην εκει , με τα φαρμακα ειναι εφικτο,,,,,,,,,αλλα θα σουλεγα να μην φοβασαι και να αφησεις τα φαρμακα για τα 41 σου......

----------


## stellou1989

πωωωωωωωω τι λετε τωρα !!! Δεν ηξερα οτι υαρχουν κι αλλοι ου το χουν αυτο !!! κι εγω εχω ενα τετοιο θεμα και μαλιστα κοντευει η μανα μου να με βγαλει οτι εχω προβλημα με την πιεση μου γιατι παντα βγαινει παραπανω απ οσο εχω. Την ωρα που μου τυλιγουν το πιεσομετρο μιλαμε οτι με πιανει τρομερη ταχυκαρδια !!! Δεν μου φαινεται καθολου περιεργο που παντα δειχνει γυρω στο 15 με 16 τη μεγαλη αφου μολις ξεκινησει η διαδικασια εγω νιωθω την καρδια μου οτι θα πεταχτει εξω ... τελειως χαζο αλλά δεν μπορω να το ελέγξω !

----------


## Chris1914

File nick eho pathi plaka.....to diavasa me tin gineka moy ke pethaname....Eho file akrivos ta idia simptomata,ola kala me tis eksetasis (kardiologo-pathologo-klp) oxi omos psihiatro.To palevo monos,ke ime idi kalitera.Kala na min to sizitame gia to piesometro,apotelesma (15megali me 9 mikri).Standar tha strosoyme------------NO STRESS------------Idi niotho kalitera pu ksero oti iparhoyn ki ali anthropi san ke mena.To leo se aloys ke me lene trelo.Telos panton ola kala.thx (SPASTE OLA TA PIESOMETRA)

----------


## Lacrymosa

Τον ιδιο φοβο με το πιεσομετρο τον εχω κι εγω....ειδικα οταν αρχιζει κ φουσκωνει κ σφιγγει εχω μια αισθηση οτι θα εκραγει το χερι μου η θα πρηστει κ θα μεινει παντα ετσι....επισης τον ιδιο φοβο εχω κ με το καρδιογραφημα...ανατριχιαζ  με τα καλωδια νιωθω οτι σαν να μου κανουν ηλεκτροσοκ η θα εκτιναχτω στο ταβανι....ετσι το χω συνδεσει δεν ξερω γιατι κ με πιανει πανικος... :Frown:

----------


## πεννυ

Παιδιά γεια σας! Αλλη μια συμπάσχουσα είμαι κι εγώ. Οποτε νιώσω το κεφάλι μου βαρύ μετράω την πίεση μου. Βέβαια ποτέ δεν έχω. Εχω γυρω στο 12-13 με 7 ή 8 η μικρή. Πέρσι βέβαια είχα πάθει εναν ψιλοπανικό με την πίεση. Είμαι καθηγήτρια αγγλικών σε φροντιστήριο και είχα μία τάξη που με νευρίαζαν πάρα πολύ. Κάθε Πέμπτη ήταν ο εφιάλτης μου. Ξαφνικά για δυο- τρεις μέρες ένοιωθα ένα βάρος στο κεφάλι σαν να με πίεζε κάτι στην κορυφή. Δεν έδωσα σημασία ώσπου είχα και κάτι ζαλάδες. Την ιδέα μου την έβαλε η μαμά μου που έχει υπέρταση και παίρνει χάπια κάθε μέρα. Πήγα στο φαρμακείο όταν ένιωθα έτσι και είχα 15.5 με 9. Πήγα κατευθείαν στον καρδιολόγο μας -αλίμονο- και δε μου βρήκε τίποτα. Εκανα υπέρηχο και καρδιογράφημα και το αποτέλεσμα; Ολα είναι άγχος. Οταν τελείωσε η σχολική χρονιά και σταμάτησα τα μαθήματα όλα μπήκαν στο ρυθμό τους ξανά. Ο φόβος βέβαια έχει μείνει και όποτε νιώσω βάρος αμέσως είμαι με το πιεσόμετρο στο χέρι. Αλλά δεν ξέρω πόσο αξιόπιστα είναι τα ψηφιακά. Μού είπαν ότι η τρίτη μετρηση δείχνει την κανονική πίεση. Εχει κάποιος άποψη για αυτό;

----------


## Lacrymosa

πεννυ γεια σου!! οι ζαλαδες κ η πιεση που ειχες προφανως προερχονταν απ το αγχος κ την κουραση που σου προκαλουσε η συγκεκριμενη ταξη στο φροντιστηριο..οπως ειδες κι εσυ μετα που τελειωσαν τα μαθηματα σταματησαν αυτα κ ησουν μια χαρα....τα ιδια παθαινα κ εγω πριν 3 χρονια με τις πανελληνιες..τοτε μου ξεκινησαν ολα τα ψυχοσωματικα κ η αγχωδης διαταραχη κ δυστυχως δεν τα εχω ξεπερασει ακομα..
για τα πιεσομετρα δεν ξερω κ εγω κατα ποσο ειναι αξιοπιστα..εγω πηρα της omron ντεμεκ τωρα ειναι αξιοπιστο ωρες ωρες οτι να ναι βγαζει...δεν ξερω ποια μετρηση δειχνει την κανονικη πιεση που εχεις αλλα αυτο που ξερω διγουρα ειναι οτι αναμεσα στις μετρησεις πρεπει να περιμενεις κανα 5λεπτο γιατι αμα τις κανεις συνεχομενα δεν βγαζει σωστο αποτελεσμα..

----------


## petros12

εμενα εκει που η πιεση μου ειναι 13 με 8 και οι παλμοι μου 60 σε 2 λεπτα ανεβαινει 16 με 10 και 100 οι παλμοι μου. Παιρνω χαπι για την πιεση και μου την κραταει χαμηλα τις περισοτερες ωρες της ημερας αλλα οταν φοβηθω η αγχωθω για κατι αν και παιρνω χαπι παλι ανεβαινει

----------


## path

αν η μεση πιεση σου ειναι δεκατρια με οκτω , νομιζζω κακως περνεις χαπια , τα οποια εχε υποψιν σου δεν στερουνται παρενεργειων...

----------


## path

οσο για τα σκαμπανεβασματα απ το 13 στο δεκαεξι , και σε συντομο διαστημα να ειναι ,, σο γουατ ;

----------


## petros12

> οσο για τα σκαμπανεβασματα απ το 13 στο δεκαεξι , και σε συντομο διαστημα να ειναι ,, σο γουατ ;


ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ path ΑΛΛΑ ΤΑΛΑΙΠΩΡΟΥΜΑΙ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ.ΑΠΟ 34 ΕΤΩΝ ΤΩΡΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ 49 ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΜΕΣΗΜΕΡΙ ΕΝΩ ΚΟΙΜΩΜΟΥΝ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑ ΟΤΙ Η ΚΑΡΔΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΧΑΝΕΙ ΤΟΝ ΡΥΘΜΟ ΤΗΣ ΓΙΑ ΛΙΓΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΠΑΛΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ.ΤΡΟΜΑΞΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΗΓΑ ΣΕ ΚΑΡΔΙΟΛΟΓΟ. ΕΚΑΝΑ ΕΝΑ ΤΣΕΚ ΑΠ ΚΑΙ ΟΛΑ ΚΑΛΑ ΜΟΝΟ ΛΙΓΕΣ ΕΚΤΑΚΤΕΣ ΚΟΙΛΙΑΚΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΚΟΛΠΙΚΕΣ.ΜΟΥ ΕΔΩΣΕ ΛΙΓΟ INDERAL ΠΙΟ ΠΟΛΥ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΤΑΧΥΠΑΛΜΙΕΣ. ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΑ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΧΑ ΟΛΟ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΒΑΛΑ HOLTER ΡΥΘΜΟΥ ΤΟ ΟΠΟΙΟ ΕΔΕΙΞΕ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΕΚΤΑΚΤΕΣ ΣΥΣΤΟΛΕΣ ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ 500 ΤΟ 24ΩΡΟ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΙΔΙΑΙΤΕΡΗ ΑΞΙΟΛΟΓΗΣΗ.ΕΚΑΝΑ ΤΕΣΤ ΚΟΠΟΣΕΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΡΙΠΛΕΧ ΚΑΙ ΟΛΑ ΑΡΝΗΤΙΚΑ. Ο ΚΑΙΡΟΣ ΠΕΡΝΟΥΣΕ ΚΑΙ ΕΜΕΝΑ Η ΠΟΙΟΤΗΤΑ ΤΗΣ ΖΩΗΣ ΜΟΥ ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΕΥΕ.ΠΗΓΑ ΣΕ ΨΥΧΙΑΤΡΟ ΜΕ ΦΟΡΤΩΣΕ ΜΕ ΑΝΤΙΚΑΤΑΘΛΗΠΤΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΗΡΕΜΙΣΤΙΚΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΙΠΟΤΕ. ΣΗΜΕΙΩΤΕΟΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΟΔΗΓΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΠΙΝΑ 3LEXITANIL ΤΩΝ 6MG ΚΑΘΕ ΜΕΡΑ. ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΤΑ ΠΟΛΥΛΟΓΩ ΚΑΙ ΣΑΣ ΚΟΥΡΑΖΩ ΕΤΡΕΧΑ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΡΔΙΟΛΟΓΟΥΣ ΣΕ ΨΥΧΙΑΤΡΟΥΣ. ΕΧΩ ΠΙΕΙ ΣΧΕΔΟΝ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ ΑΝΑΣΤΟΛΕΙΣ Β ΚΑΘΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΥΡΕΜΙΣΤΗΚΑ.ΠΡΙΝ ΑΠΟ 2 ΜΗΝΕΣ ΕΠΑΘΑ ΚΟΛΠΟΙΚΗ ΜΑΡΜΑΡΥΓΗ ΚΑΙ ΠΗΓΑ ΣΤΟ ΝΟΣΟΚΟΜΕΙΟ ΓΙΑ 3 ΗΜΕΡΕΣ.ΜΕ ΛΙΓΑ ΛΟΓΙΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΚΑΡΔΙΟΛΟΓΙΚΟ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΓΩ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ 15 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΑΥΤΗ Η ΕΥΜΕΤΑΒΛΗΤΗ ΑΥΞΗΣΗ ΤΗς ΠΙΕΣΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΩΝ ΠΑΛΜΩΝ ΜΟΥ ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΕΙ ΠΑΝΙΚΟ ΦΟΒΟ ΚΑΙ ΑΓΧΟΣ. ΤΩΡΑ ΠΑΙΡΝΩ AGORON XANAX KAI DILIDRENT ΑΛΛΑ ΠΑΛΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΝΟΙΩΘΩ ΔΥΣΦΟΡΙΑ ΟΙ ΠΑΛΜΟΙ ΜΟΥ ΜΕΤΑΒΑΛΟΝΤΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΓΡΗΓΟΡΑ ΚΑΘΩΣ ΚΑΙ Η ΠΙΕΣΗ ΜΟΥ.ΕΑΝ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΑ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΥΣ ΧΑΙΡΩΜΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΕΑΝ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΜΑ ΜΕ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΗ ΑΣ ΓΡΑΨΕΙ

----------


## betelgeuse

Petro εχεις μηπως παρατηρησει να προηγειται κατι πριν απο την στιγμη που σου ανεβαινει η πιεση?¨Η σε πιανει ετσι στα καλα καθουμενα?

----------


## petros12

> Petro εχεις μηπως παρατηρησει να προηγειται κατι πριν απο την στιγμη που σου ανεβαινει η πιεση?¨Η σε πιανει ετσι στα καλα καθουμενα?


ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΝΙΩΘΩ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΣΔΙΟΡΙΣΩ ΑΛΛΑ ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΑΦΟΥΓΚΡΑΖΩΜΑΙ ΤΟ ΣΩΜΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΜΙΚΡΗ ΑΛΛΑΓΗ ΣΤΟΝ ΣΦΥΓΜΟ ΜΟΥ ΠΟΥ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΩ ΑΜΕΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΤΣΙ ΠΥΡΟΔΟΤΕΙΤΑΙ ΚΑΙ Η ΠΕΡΑΙΤΕΡΩ ΤΑΧΥΠΑΛΜΙΑ ΚΑΙ Η ΑΝΟΔΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΠΙΕΣΗΣ

----------


## anika

Καλημερα Πετρο,σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα οπως και σχεδον ολοι εδω μεσα.ειναι τοσο δυσκολο ολο αυτο που περναμε ,νιωθουμε οτι δεν ειμαστε καθολου δυνατοι και ομως η δυναμη που εχουμε μεσα μας για να αντιμετωπιζουμε καθημερινα τετοιες φοβιες ειναι απιστευτη.οπως διαβαζω εχεις δοκιμασει ολων των ειδων τα φαρμακα.Ψυχοθεραπεια εχεις κανει καθολου ,γιατι πιστευω οτι στην περιπτωση σου θα βοηθησει πολυ.Ποσο πιεση εχεις και για ποσους παλμους μιλαμε.Εγω χθες ημουν στα επειγοντα γιατι μετρησα την πιεση και ειχα 14 με 9.Ολα καλα ειπαν .Το θεμε ειναι οτι δεν επεφτε και απο το αγχος μου ανεβαινε κιολας.15 με 10 εφτασε...Μπορει να παθει κατι καποιος με αυτες τις τιμες πιεσης εκεινη την ωρα;Μου ειπαν οτι ειναι απο το αγχος και τον φοβο μου.Το πιστευω ομως αν ανεβασω υψηλη πιεση και δεν το καταλαβω τι μπορει να παθω.

----------


## petros12

ΑΝΙΚΑ ΟΤΑΝ ΑΝΕΒΑΙΝΗ Η ΠΙΕΣΗ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΤΗΝ ΗΜΕΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΜΕΓΑΛΑ ΔΙΑΣΤΗΜΑΤΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΟΥΣΙΑΣΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΔΗΛ ΕΓΩ ΕΧΩ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΗΣ ΠΙΕΣΗΣ ΔΗΛ 16 ΜΕ 10 ΓΙΑ 5 ΛΕΠΤΑ ΜΕΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΗΡΕΜΗΣΩ ΘΑ ΠΑΕΙ 13 ΜΕ 8 . ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΔΙΑΡΚΕΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΗΜΕΡΑΣ ΠΑΛΙ ΓΙΑ 5 ΛΕΠΤΑ ΝΑ ΞΑΝΑ ΑΝΕΒΕΙ . ΤΟ ΧΑΠΙ ΤΟ ΑΝΤΙΠΕΡΤΑΣΙΚΟ ΠΟΥ ΠΑΙΡΝΩ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΙΔΙΟΤΗΤΑ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΚΡΑΤΑΕΙ ΣΧΕΔΟΝ ΤΙΣ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΕΣ ΩΡΕΣ ΤΗΣ ΗΜΕΡΑΣ ΧΑΜΗΛΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΙΕΣΗ ΔΗΛ 12 ΜΕ 7 ΚΑΙ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΦΟΡΑ 11 ΜΕ 6 ΑΛΛΑ ΟΤΑΝ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΛΟΓΩ ''ΑΝΕΞΙΓΗΤΟ ΓΙΑ ΜΕΝΑ΄΄ ΑΓΧΩΘΩ Η ΦΟΒΗΘΩ Η ΓΙΑ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΘΑ ΑΝΕΒΕΙ ΠΑΛΙ ΣΤΑ ΕΠΙΠΕΔΑ ΤΟΥ 16 ΜΕ 10 Η 17 ΜΕ .11. ΟΠΟΤΕ ΤΟ ΧΑΠΙ ΓΙΑ ΜΕΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΝΑΠΟΤΕΛΑΣΜΑΤΙΚΟ .ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΤΗΝ ΩΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΠΙΕΣΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΜΙΚΡΟΣ Ο ΚΙΝΔΥΝΟΣ ΝΑ ΠΑΘΕΙΣ ΚΑΤΙ. ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΩΣ ΜΑΚΡΟΧΡΟΝΙΑ Η ΠΙΕΣΗ ΒΛΑΠΤΕΙ ΤΑ ΑΓΓΕΙΑ. ΞΕΧΑΣΑ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΓΡΑΨΩ ΠΩΣ ΟΤΑΝ ΑΝΕΒΑΙΝΕΙ Η ΠΙΕΣΗ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΤΑ 80% ΘΑ ΑΝΕΒΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΠΑΛΜΟΙ ΜΟΥ ΣΤΟΥΣ 100 ΚΑΙ ΠΑΝΩ .ΕΧΕΙ ΤΥΧΗ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ΝΑ ΝΟΙΩΘΩ ΤΟ ΑΓΧΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΑΡΚΕΤΗ ΩΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΩ ΜΕΤΡΗΘΕΙ 17 ΜΕ 11 ΚΑΙ 150 ΠΑΛΜΟΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΚΕΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΑ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΑ ΔΙΟΤΙ ΟΙ ΣΚΕΨΕΙΣ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΝΩ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΑΡΝΗΤΙΚΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΤΣΙ ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΕΙΤΑΙ Ο ΦΑΥΛΟΣ ΚΥΚΛΟΣ ΦΟΒΟΣ- ΠΙΕΣΗ-ΤΑΧΥΠΑΛΜΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΞΑΝΑ.

----------


## Tasos75

Πέτρο 24 ετών χτύπησα ουκ ολίγες φορές 200-120 και 160+++ παλμούς σε καρακρισάρες πανικού. Αφού πήγαινα στα επείγοντα και οι γιατροί τα έπαιζαν. Μια φορά είχα κατεβάσει 4 υπογλώσσια του πατέρα μου και στο τέλος μου προκάλεσαν μαρμαριγή. Τρέλα! Αν κατάφερνες λίγο να διαχειριστείς τη σκέψη που θα σου φέρει άγχος πιστεύω ότι θα δεις βελτίωση.

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Βρε παιδια,καποιοι εχω ακουσει οτι εχουν πονοκεφαλους,στομαχοπονου  κτλ. και τους εχουν πει οι γιατροι οτι ειναι ψυχοσωματικα,κι ετσι ειναι φυσικα,εγω ολα τα νιωθω στην καρδουλα μου,τσιμπιματα,ξαφνικοι νευροπονοι,και τις "αδελφες ψυχες" πια,αρρυθμιες.....τα χει κανεις αλλος αυτα τα σωματικα?Θελω να ξερω πως νιωθει & καποιος που εχει τις ιδιες ενοχλησεις μ εμενα....

----------


## petros12

ΤΑΣΟ ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΥ ΕΓΡΑΨΕΣ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΩ ΚΑΠΩΣ ΕΤΣΙ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΔΙΑΧΕΙΡΙΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΑΡΝΗΤΙΚΗΣ ΣΚΕΨΗΣ ΠΑΝΩ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΡΙΣΗ.

----------


## anika

Απο οτι καταλαβαινω η τιμες της πιεσης ειναι σχετικες και εχουν μεγαλα σκαμπανεβασματα κατα την διαρκεια της ημερας.μπορει να ανεβει καποια στιγμη για οποιονδηποτε λογο και μετα απο λιγο να πεσει στα φυσιολογικα επιπεδα.οποτε δεν βοηθαει καθολου να ειμαστε με ενα πιεσομετρο στο χερι γιατι μονο αγχος θα μας προκαλεσει.Πετρο αυτο που καταλαβα ειναι οτι εχεις νευροπιεση και οτι χαπι και να παρεις δεν θα εχεις αποτελεσμα αν δεν σταματησεις να αγχωνεσαι,πραγμα απιστευτα δυκολο το ξερω.η μικρη πιεση μεχρι ποσο μπορει να φτασει το φυσιολογικο ειναι 85;

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Δεν βγηκε ολο το κειμενο που εγραψα......

----------


## Tasos75

Πέτρο από δική μου εμπειρία και από αυτά που λένε οι ειδικοί, βελτίωση βλέπεις με την πίεσή σου όταν έρχεσαι σε επαφή με τη φύση μέσα από ένα χόμπι που σε ευχαριστεί, όταν έχεις μια σταθερή και αρμονική σχέση, όταν έχεις καλούς φίλους. Επίσης η συγκατοίκηση με τη Ρόζα με την οποία βγαίναμε παρέα συνεχώς για κυνήγι (η Ρόζα ήταν μια πανέμορφη σεττερίνα που μας άφησε λόγω γηρατειών) μου έφερνε μια όμορφη γαλήνη.

----------


## petros12

ΑΝΙΚΑ Η ΦΥΣΙΟΛΟΓΙΚΗ ΜΙΚΡΗ ΠΙΕΣΗ ΜΕΧΡΙ 9 ΛΕΝΕ ΟΙ ΓΙΑΤΡΟΙ.ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΩΣ ΟΣΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΝΟΙΩΘΩ ΑΥΤΗΝ ΤΗΝ ΑΛΛΑΓΗ ΣΤΟ ΣΩΜΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΕΧΩ ΠΙΕΣΗ. ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΤΟ ΜΕΣΗΜΕΡΙ ΕΝΟΙΩΘΑ ΛΙΓΟ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΤΙΚΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΔΙΑΘΕΣΗ ΜΟΥ ΠΑΙΡΝΩ ΑΜΕΣΩΣ ΤΗΝ ΠΙΕΣΗ 15 ΜΕ 9 ΕΙΜΟΥΝΑ ΟΡΙΑΚΑ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ 2 ΛΕΠΤΑ ΛΟΓΩ ΠΟΥ ΦΟΒΗΘΗΚΑ ΑΓΧΩΘΗΚΑ 16ΜΕ10 ΜΕΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΠΕΡΑΣΑΝ 10 ΛΕΠΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΗΡΕΜΗΣΑ ΑΦΟΥ ΞΑΠΛΩΣΑ ΛΙΓΟ 12 ΜΕ 7,5.ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΩ ΚΑΙ ΠΥΡΟΔΟΤΕΙΤΑΙ Η ΚΡΙΣΟΥΛΑ. ΤΑΣΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΛΕΣ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΔΙΚΙΟ ΔΙΟΤΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΠΗΓΑΙΝΩ ΣΤΟ ΤΡΟΧΟΣΠΙΤΟ ΜΟΥ Η ΠΗΓΑΙΝΩ ΓΙΑ ΨΑΡΕΜΑ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΓΙΟ ΜΟΥ ΜΕ ΕΝΑ ΜΙΚΡΟ ΦΟΥΣΚΩΤΑΚΙ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΩ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ ΣΤΑ ΣΥΠΤΩΜΑΤΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΝΤΙΜΕΤΩΠΙΣΗ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΧΩ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΗ ΔΥΝΑΜΗ.

----------


## Tasos75

Πέτρο βλέπεις ότι μόλις αγχωθείς ανεβαίνει η πίεσή σου. Το άγχος σου φέρνει πίεση και η πίεση φέρνει παραπάνω άγχος και ο φαύλος κύκλος ξεχειλώνει (τα ίδια τραβάω και εγώ). Είναι κάτι αυτή την περίοδο που σε απασχολεί και σε κάνει να νιώθεις πιεσμένος; Καπνίζεις;

----------


## petros12

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΤΑΣΟ. ΠΡΟΣΦΑΤΑ ΕΧΑΣΑ ΤΗΝ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ 20 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ. ΠΑΛΙΑ ΚΑΠΝΙΖΑ ΠΡΙΝ 10 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΤΟ ΕΚΟΨΑ ΕΞ ΑΙΤΙΑΣ ΤΟΥ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΟΣ

----------


## anika

Ειναι πολυ κουραστικο συνεχως να προσεχεις τι σκεφτεσαι,τι κανεις ακομα και τι αισθανεσαι...προκειμενου να μην περασεις ακομα μια κριση αγχους και ανεβει η πιεση η νιωσεις κατι αλλο.Για ολα ευθυνεται το αγχος ειναι γνωστο πλεον σε ολους μας ομως πως καταφερνεις να το βγαλεις απο τη ζωη σου.Το παραπανω αγχος εννοω γιατι δεν υπαρχει ανθρωπος που να μην εχεις εστω και λιγο και ειδικα με ολες αυτες τις καταστασεις που βιωνουμε σημερα.Και χαπια να παρουμε χωρις την δικη μας προσπαθεια αποτελεσμα δεν θα δουμε,δεν ειναι και μαγικα.Υπαρχει καποιος δραστικος τροπος να αποβαλλουμε λιγο το αγχος που μας τρωει τη ζωη μας καθε μερα λιγο λιγο;

----------


## path

Να κανεις γιογκα ,διαλογισμο, ψυχοθεραπεια ,ασκηση,κ α, αναλογως το βαλαντιο σου.

Για τα φαρμακα : Ξερουμε ας πουμε οτι η υπερταση μας ειναι ψυχογενης . Αν ειμαστε σιγουροι για αυτο και δεν συγκαλυψουμε αλλες οργανικες αιτιες, ζηταμε απο τον ψ γιατρο μας ενα αγχολυτικουλι (πχ καποια ενδυκνηνται και για την ψυχογενη υπερταση συγκεκριμενα! Και το συνδιαζουμε και με το αντιυπερτασικο που θα μας δωσει ο καρδιολογος (ζηταμε απ το γιατρο ενα με λιγοτερες παρενεργειες -οχι αγγειοδιαστολες,πρισμενου  αστραγαλους κλπ- αυτη η κατηγορια ονομαζεται: τα κεντρικως δρωντα.)
Συνηθως χρειαζεται ενας συνδιασμος ,αν ρωτησεις κανενας υπερτασικος δεν παιρνει μονο ενα φαρμακο...

----------

